# Fichiers icloud drive ne se chargent pas



## troistof (3 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Sur un Macbook air M1, mes fichiers d'icloud drive ne se charge pas.
Le chargement commence puis reste bloqué ....
La petite fenêtre indique :
10Go sur 1To
Mon Macbook est tout neuf fraichement acheté, il y a de la place sur le disque, mon réseau en ethernet est au Go.
Version Big Sur 11.5.2

Si je prends mon ipad , je clique sur un fichier que j'ai sur le cloud drive et cela s'ouvre sans délai

Auriez-vous une idée d’où peux venir le problème ?
Merci


----------



## Anthony (3 Septembre 2021)

troistof a dit:


> Auriez-vous une idée d’où peux venir le problème ?


iCloud Drive est une boite noire qui se synchronise un peu quand elle veut. Si le Mac est fraichement déballé, mieux vaut attendre quelques jours avant de commencer à penser qu’il y a vraiment un problème. iCloud Status peut aider dans un second temps : http://www.thealchemistguild.com/icloudstatus/

(Et accessoirement, je déplace dans la bonne rubrique.)


----------



## troistof (3 Septembre 2021)

Merci, je vais attendre alors
C'est tout de même déroutant de ne pouvoir utiliser les données qui sont sur le Cloud !


----------



## troistof (3 Septembre 2021)

Ce qui m'étonne c'est que le téléchargement des données commence et s'arrête, depuis hier plus aucunes données de rentre.
J'ai installé Icloudstatus et aucune données ne rentre, la liste est vide.


----------



## Anthony (3 Septembre 2021)

Tu as déjà essayé de te déconnecter puis te reconnecter d’iCloud ?


----------



## troistof (3 Septembre 2021)

oui à plusieurs reprise, j'ai même formater puis re installer big sur
même si j'essai d'ouvrir un simple ficher il ne s'ouvre pas 
sur mon iPad cela fonctionne très bien


----------



## Anthony (3 Septembre 2021)

troistof a dit:


> oui à plusieurs reprise, j'ai même formater puis re installer big sur


Ah oui donc pas vraiment fraichement déballé… Avant de tester la solution atomique, ce serait intéressant de voir s’il y a un souci d’enregistrement de la machine auprès des serveurs d’Apple. Après avoir déconnecté iCloud sur ta machine, rends-toi sur la page suivante :

https://appleid.apple.com/

Connecte-toi à ton compte, et dans la section Appareils, clique sur la machine, et choisis Supprimer du compte. Tu pourras alors te reconnecter à iCloud sur ta machine, et voir ce qu’il en est, en gardant à l’esprit qu’il faut généralement attendre plusieurs heures avant que le dossier iCloud Drive n’apparaisse dans ce cas.


----------



## troistof (3 Septembre 2021)

Merci
Voila j'ai fait la manipulation
J'espère que cela va changer quelques chose


----------



## Anthony (3 Septembre 2021)

Si ça ne change toujours pas les heures qui viennent, il reste encore une dernière manipulation avant de devoir appeler Apple, croisons les doigts.


----------



## troistof (3 Septembre 2021)

les dossiers reviennent dans iCloud 
le téléchargement  à commencer et en général cela stagne au bout de quelques Go , puis bloque
J'ai déjà appeler Apple , mais mis a part "il faut attendre" il n'en savent pas plus ....

Quelle serait cette manipulation ?
Merci


----------



## Anthony (3 Septembre 2021)

troistof a dit:


> Quelle serait cette manipulation ?


D’abord on regarde ce qui va se passer cette nuit sur machine, ensuite on en reparle, faisons les choses dans l’ordre si tu veux bien, sinon on va tout mettre en vrac.


----------



## troistof (3 Septembre 2021)

D'accord
Merci


----------



## troistof (4 Septembre 2021)

Bonsoir 
Pour le moment les fichiers se charges. je croise les doigts pour que cela se termine.
Mais à priori ton aide et la méthode de suppression sur mon compte a été efficace
Je remet un mot demain dès que tout y est …


----------



## troistof (6 Septembre 2021)

Je te remercie Anthony, depuis dimanche toutes mes données du cloud sont téléchargées sur la Macbook.
Ton aide as été précieuse car après 1 semaine avec Apple et 4 techniciens niveau 2 , aucun n'a eu l'idée de la suppression du compte !
Encore merci et une belle journée


----------



## Anthony (6 Septembre 2021)

troistof a dit:


> aucun n'a eu l'idée de la suppression du compte !


Ce n’est pourtant pas très compliqué… M’enfin, content que ce soit rentré dans l’ordre !


----------



## ocdar (26 Mai 2022)

Bonjour, 
Je prends le fils même si sujet un chouille différent...
Lorsque je transferts une photo prise avec mon iPhone, de mon iPhone vers mon iCould drive, ces fichiers sont illisibles sur mon iMac. L'icône reste blanche. J'ai tenté de modifier l'extension, mais en vain.... Lorsque je passe en .JPG l'icône prend l'apparence de l'applie Aperçu mais toujours impossible. En fait j'ai l'impression que la conversion de HEIC en jpg ne se fait pas lors de la copie sur le drive depuis l'iphone... mais pourquoi donc??


Merci de votre aide!


----------



## ericse (26 Mai 2022)

ocdar a dit:


> En fait j'ai l'impression que la conversion de HEIC en jpg ne se fait pas lors de la copie sur le drive depuis l'iphone...


Bonjour,
Je ne comprends pas trop : il n'y a pas à "copier les photos sur le drive" (ni d'ailleurs à changer leur extension), c'est l'App Photos de l'iPhone qui gère le transfert des photographies vers l'application Photos du Mac en utilisant une autre partie d'iCloud que celle utilisée par le Drive, les deux sont séparées. Ce n'est pas comme ça que tu fais ?


----------



## ocdar (26 Mai 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne comprends pas trop : il n'y a pas à "copier les photos sur le drive" (ni d'ailleurs à changer leur extension), c'est l'App Photos de l'iPhone qui gère le transfert des photographies vers l'application Photos du Mac en utilisant une autre partie d'iCloud que celle utilisée par le Drive, les deux sont séparées. Ce n'est pas comme ça que tu fais ?


Bonjour @ericse et merci de ton retour.
En fait, *depuis l'iPhone*, à partir de l'App Photos, je sélectionne plusieurs fichiers. Photos et/ou photos. Je click sur PARTAGER, puis "enregistrer dans fichier" où je sélectionne un dossier.
*Depuis l'iMac*, j'ouvre, iCoude Drive, puis le même dossier d'enregistrement ci-dessus. Et là les images ou vidéos, sont quasi systématiquement illisibles. Parfois certain le sont et pas d'autres, parfois aucun. Du coup, j'ai déjà essayé de changer l'extension, pour voir, mais rien y fait. Pour les photos, l'extension est HEIC alors qu'elle devrait être jpeg non??


----------



## ericse (26 Mai 2022)

ocdar a dit:


> En fait, *depuis l'iPhone*, à partir de l'App Photos, je sélectionne plusieurs fichiers. Photos et/ou photos. Je click sur PARTAGER, puis "enregistrer dans fichier" où je sélectionne un dossier.


Et tu as une raison particulière de faire cette manip compliquée, plutôt que de laisser l'App Photo partager automatiquement les photographies avec iCloud ?


----------



## ocdar (27 Mai 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Et tu as une raison particulière de faire cette manip compliquée, plutôt que de laisser l'App Photo partager automatiquement les photographies avec iCloud ?


Oui! car les vidéos ne sont pas prises en charge dans le flux iCloud...! au pire je vais me l'envoyer par mail ou sms mais j'aurais bien aimé avoir une explication....!


----------



## ericse (27 Mai 2022)

ocdar a dit:


> Oui! car les vidéos ne sont pas prises en charge dans le flux iCloud...!


Mais les vidéos ne sont pas en HEIC... Bon, bref, tu as surement tes raisons...



ocdar a dit:


> au pire je vais me l'envoyer par mail ou sms mais j'aurais bien aimé avoir une explication....!


Sinon, tu as aussi Airdrop, ca ira plus vite que par email.


----------

